# HM x HM



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

So I'm going to keep this simple I think. Please comment and let me know what you think. Dad nipped his fin during shipment.

Mom: 









Dad:


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yay! Yay! Good for you and am looking forward to watching this!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

HK! i approve!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Haha thanks xD


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Hopefully my spawn will be successful. Then we could do a trade if we figured shipping out!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes!!! I would love that!!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok. I'll probably want yours more then you'll want mine because yours are fancy imports and mine will be red finned green dragonscales. Both of the parents were bought at the petstore (shhh) but both are hm and really nice. Lol, I guess we should both actually get a successful spawn before we talk about this!


----------



## Marvel170 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm watching this the pair is beautiful


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Ok. I'll probably want yours more then you'll want mine because yours are fancy imports and mine will be red finned green dragonscales. Both of the parents were bought at the petstore (shhh) but both are hm and really nice. Lol, I guess we should both actually get a successful spawn before we talk about this!


Well, only dad is a fancy import. Mom is from an American breeder!! She got imported to my state, though!  I was thinking the same thing. I get so nervous about things like this. xD

Also, yay!!! Thank you Marvel!!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

WOW.
*subscribes*


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Good luck your male is beautiful!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you two! 

Good and bad news: someone lifted the tank lid and coaxed my male out from under the nest while I was gone (at work or school. Idk when this was I found out last night). I went and checked on the nest this morning....babies all over the ground. No nest anymore. Idk if there will be a spawn anymore. We'll have to wait and see. If not, I will still be breeding this pair. I'll just have to re-condition them.


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

dont give up, babies should be able to survive outside the nest as well.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I hope so...I was REALLY looking forward to this spawn...it looks rather small, though.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Even though they fall out of the nest they will still survive. As long as there are no predators and I would not attempt to reintroduce the father to the nest at this time as he may begin to eat the fry. Just keep the water clean and begin feeding them when they start swimming.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Cant wait to see how these guys turn out!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Update?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

All of the babies are dead. I will be reconditioning starting later tonight. Sorry for keeping you guys waiting on the update. I just got really busy these last couple of days.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Really?? What the heck happened? 

Taking the male out after the babies hatch (even though they may not be swimming yet) does not put them at risk of perishing. Water parameters change??


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Nope. Water params are the same. I have no idea what happened. I'll be breaking down the tank soon, then trying again with this pair. Probably for the best as I was bed-ridden last week as it is (aside from forcing myself to go to work...that whole not getting fired thing....darn). I'm better now, though. The conditioning shouldn't take as long either as my female liked my male to begin with, and they were virgins this last time. So hopefully this second time will work. On the bright side my snail eggs seem to be developing well. xD


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

wimp! giving up so easily! booooooo!......


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

How am I giving up...? The babies died so I'm going to recondition the male and female...not seeing how that is giving up.... I'm actually trying again...that's the OPPOSITE of giving up!!! >.<


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

Bad mom, you let the kids die!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Your not giving up HK lots of spawns fail for any number of reasons. You will have better luck next time!


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Rather than change the water as a lot do, I do not...I start the breeding tank at 3 inches after the spawn and the hatch then add conditioned water everyweek until they are big enough to transfer to a growout tank, a turkey baster works woders and no fishroom should be without one for getting gunk off the bottom.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Goodmorning's moniker is sarcasm... now I get it
Kitty, don't fall for it. Next spawn will be different


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

isochronism said:


> Goodmorning's moniker is sarcasm... now I get it
> Kitty, don't fall for it. Next spawn will be different


Lol, I get it now too. xD

Darth: That's what I was going to do, actually. Great minds think alike?

logisticsguy: Thank you for your well wishes. I started conditioning this morning. I've had a number of things happen that has been putting it on hold. I think I'm back on track now, though!


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

did u get it?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

GoodMorning said:


> did u get it?


yes xD At first I was really hurt by it. But I get it now.


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

LMAO, no...no.....i meant the spawn, did you get the spawn? did ur pair mate? LOL.......


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Nooo. It takes a week to two weeks of conditioning before you can try spawning.


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

so watsup, spawn yet?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I will be spawning this weekend.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yay! It might not take this long for them to get it (if ya know what I mean) this time!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

LOL right?


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

any updates?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm coming down with flu-like symptoms, but I'm still going to have the spawn tank set up today. I know you wanted updates on the fish, but oh well.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Update?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I'm coming down with flu-like symptoms, but I'm still going to have the spawn tank set up today. I know you wanted updates on the fish, but oh well.


Take your time. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Update? (take your time if you are sick/busy/tired/annoyed of us constantly asking for updates/any other thing)


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Yikes! I couldn't find this thread in my User CP for some reason! I will be breeding this pair once I move. That way no one can mess with my spawn tank this time. LOL. I will be completely moved in on the 11th of this month (June), so it won't be very long before I am done re-conditioning this pair and I get to spawn them again!

I've had a ton of...well...craziness happening as of late. Packing, two fish dyeing, job changing/searching, college, and coming down with every sickness imaginable (including my chronic issues flaring up worse than usual). Blah. Sorry to keep you guys waiting so long. I feel really bad. I've been looking for this thread and I just couldn't find it for the life of me! x.x


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Your life is crazy right now, so you don't need to give us an update every hour. Just take your time! =)


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

lol I know that's right! this thread was hiding about five pages into my thread tracker lol. I weighthave any worthwhile updates until after I move and condition the pair.


----------

